# اليكم برنامج المساحة microsurvey 2008



## المساح10 (4 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الكرام زملاء المهنة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليوم اقدم لكم برنامح المساحة الشامل لكل اعمال المساحة وايضا يفتح ملفات الاوتوكاد وملفات اللاند 
وهو برنامج MICROSURVEY 2008
واتمنى من الله العلى القدير ان تعم الفائدة للجميع 

حمل من الروابط ادناه وبعد التحميل يجب فك الضغط عن الملفات الى ان تتجمع فى ملف واحد وبع ذلك يتم تثبيت البرنامج بجهاز الكمبيوتر 
روابط التحميل 
http://rapidshare.com/files/131866674/MicroSurvey.CAD.2008.SP1.2.Premium-NULL.rl-team.net.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/131867073/*MicroSurvey.CAD.2008.SP1.2.Premium-NULL.rl-team.net.part2.rar*.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/131867890/MicroSurvey.CAD.2008.SP1.2.Premium-NULL.rl-team.net.part3.rar.ht


باسوورد فك الضغط هو
rl-team.net

وفقكم الله الى عمل الخير


----------



## محمد أحمد المحمد (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كيرا الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## garary (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم اتحفتنا بما تقدم بارك الله فيك


----------



## ورد النيل (5 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم وجارى التحميل


----------



## عبدالله البطل (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخي ولكن نرجوا شرح العمل بالبرنامج


----------



## garary (6 فبراير 2009)

ممكن توضيح طريقة فك الملفات


----------



## abdolkadr (6 فبراير 2009)

*جميييييييييييل جداااااااا*

مجهود رائع ومشكور ولكن ارجو بعض الشرح لو سمحت :20:


----------



## garary (6 فبراير 2009)

تم حل المشكلة وكل شى على مايرام


----------



## إيمان خالد (6 فبراير 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## مهندس بغداد (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## garary (10 فبراير 2009)

هل من دروس لهذا البرنامج


----------



## ROUDS (11 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجارى التحميل
ورجاء توضيح الاعمال التى يقوم بها البرنامج
وفى حاله توافر شرح ولو بسيط
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 فبراير 2009)

الرجاء توضيح وطائف البرنامج 
وشكرا علي البرنامج


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 فبراير 2009)

بعد فك الثلاثة ملف الاولي ظهرت مجموعة من الملفات المضغوطة الاخري 
هل يجب فكها ام لا


----------



## عدوشة (11 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا بانتظار الشرح...


----------



## garary (11 فبراير 2009)

هل من دروس لهذا البرنامج


----------



## محمدالشبروي (12 فبراير 2009)

شكر ا علي مجهودك بس الملف الاولي مفيش في مشكلة الثاني والثلاث في مشكلة في التحميل


----------



## د احمد بكر (12 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير علي البرنامج الرائع وننتظر منك المزيد
وربنا يكتبة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (12 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم*


----------



## عرفه السيد (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك يا صديقى العزيز على هزا البرنامج الجميل


----------



## مصراوى اصيل (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
وننتظر المزيد من شرح البرنامج


----------



## عدنان النجحي (16 فبراير 2009)

شكراً جزيلا اخي وجاري التحميل


----------



## redamefasp (16 فبراير 2009)

salut tout le monde je veux seulement savoir si ce logiciel contient des modules V.R.D.
Merci


----------



## مهندس مكة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ولو ممكن شرح بسيط لطريقة الاستخدام


----------



## ابو مرتضئ (19 فبراير 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل ... بدل الروابط الله يخليك


----------



## بلال البلالي (10 مارس 2009)

لك الف شكر الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## haval2005 (11 مارس 2009)




----------



## محمدالشبروي (11 مارس 2009)

ممكن رفع البرنامج علي روابط ثانية


----------



## محمدالشبروي (11 مارس 2009)

وشكرا علي مجهودك الرائعة


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ويركاته
الرجاء ارسال شرح مبسط للشغل على البرنامج


----------



## boseef (12 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله

وننتظر منك المزيد كما عودتنا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (15 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز وان شاء الله دائماً للجديد


----------



## هانى عامر (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يااخى على المجهود ونرجو اضافة المزيد
ارجو الشرح ولو بصوره بسيطه حتى نستطيع التعامل مع جميع قوائم البرنامج


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (15 مارس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك وفى مجهودك


بس ولو شرح لهذا البرنامج
وشكرا


----------



## eng: issa (15 مارس 2009)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حسام يونس (16 مارس 2009)

مشكور جاري التحميل 
نرجوا مزيد من الشرح 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## وائل آدم (16 مارس 2009)

أنا لسه محملتش البرنامج لكن يا باشا شكرا جزيلا ودى فرصة نضيفة اوى اوى اوى 
وده ايميلى وارجو التواصل معك
[email protected]


----------



## mahmoud khalid (16 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## mourados (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخى ...............الروابط مهش شغالة


----------



## aleemzaid (29 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## محمد الفجال (29 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم وجارى التحميل*​


----------



## امير عوض (30 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/ محمد عامر (2 أبريل 2009)

الف الف شكر ..................


----------



## حسام احمد (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## هيثم محمد على (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى فى الله على هذا البرنامج الرائع
و بالنسبة للفك يتم فك الملف الاساسى ثم فك كل الاجزاء حتى رقم 46 كل واحد لوحده ينتج مجموعة من الملفات المضغوطة هى مكونات البرنامج يتم فك ملف واحد فقط منها ينتج عنه ملفين و هما البرنامج و الكراك احتفظ بهما وبامكانك حذف باقى الملفات السابقة ( اسف للاطالة و ارجو ان اكون قد افدت اخوانى )


----------



## المساح10 (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين على الردود
تحية خاصة للمهندس هيثم على الاضافة الرائعة


----------



## tahaa2000 (13 مايو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخى الكريم
ونطمع فى كيفية عمل البرنامج


----------



## trimble (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور يابش مهندسمهندس


----------



## حسام عبد الله (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وياريت اي شرح للبرنامج


----------



## shem (31 مايو 2009)

جدا ممنونين منكم زمن ادارة الملتقى ..... ودمتم


----------



## kamal.etman (31 مايو 2009)

*شكرا على مجهودك*



garary قال:


> هل من دروس لهذا البرنامج


 مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## odwan (1 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك ونفع بك
مشكوووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## neno-pody_2004 (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا علي البرنامج ومن الوضاح ان البرنامج يغني عن الكثير من البرامج 
انا احول الاستعانة من المساعدات الموجودة في البرنامج لكن ارجو من لدية اي معرفة بية يقول


----------



## ali992 (3 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا كيرا الله يجزيك كل الخير
جاري تحميل البرنامج
*


----------



## زهير فليون (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وأتمنى جزء من الشرح


----------



## mostafammy (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (11 سبتمبر 2009)

يا اخى بارك الله فى عمرك
الرجاء ارسال شرح بسيط الو الرد على الاعضاء


----------



## ana_hani (11 سبتمبر 2009)

تم فك الضغط و لكن لا يوجد ملف التنزيل يا اخ و مشكولر لك على المجهود


----------



## نادر اسحاق شاكر (1 نوفمبر 2009)

طالب شرح برنامج micro survey


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

وانا بضم صوتى ليك ومحتاج شرح للبرنامج


----------



## eng_a (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي بس ممكن اعرف كيف تحمل البرنامج بواسطة الربد شير؟؟؟؟ بصراحة مااعرف احمل البرنامج بهذه الطريقة؟؟؟؟ وجزاء الله الف خير


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر يا غالي جزاك الله كل خير .................


----------



## مزن محمود (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المساح10 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر على الردود وانشاء الله سوف انزل لكم الشرح قريبا
والى الاخ الذى يطالب بكيفية التنزيل من موقع الرابيد شير اليك الطريقة حمل الشرح من المرفقات


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

يارب تنزل لينا الشرح وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (3 نوفمبر 2009)

:16:يارب تنزل لينا الشرح وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## لهون جاف (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك على هذا المجهود


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الرجاء اعطاء روابط اخرى غير الرابد شير ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abedodeh (8 نوفمبر 2009)

تم فك الضغط و لكن لا يوجد ملف التنزيل يا اخ و مشكولر لك على المجهود


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جداً


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفى انتظار الشرح


----------



## africano800 (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## طوكر (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي المساح 10


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (7 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## m_qishawi (3 يوليو 2010)

نشكر جهودكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ma79 (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس رحم (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (1 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## م محمد رحيم (2 أغسطس 2010)

المساح10 قال:


> الاخوة الكرام زملاء المهنة
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اليوم اقدم لكم برنامح المساحة الشامل لكل اعمال المساحة وايضا يفتح ملفات الاوتوكاد وملفات اللاند
> وهو برنامج microsurvey 2008
> ...


 الله يباركلك ياباشا


----------



## م محمد رحيم (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووور ياباشا


----------



## م محمد رحيم (2 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (2 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز الملفات المرفقة غير صالحه


----------



## بشيرناشد (16 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## حسن صيام (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجاااااااااااااااااارى التحميل


----------



## م/مصطفى محمد عيد (20 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو معرفه طريقه تثبيت البرنامج


----------



## احمدعبدالجواد (26 أغسطس 2010)

:28:برنامج جيد جدا وشكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم ورمضان كريم


----------



## hassan.algabry (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير .*


----------



## كبل (8 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## hassan.algabry (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد رواقه (25 فبراير 2014)

مشكور عزيزي ---------------


----------

